# Diabolo + Rubik's Cube = EPICNESS



## PCwizCube (Aug 11, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=278TzvE7eUg

This is my video contest entry for the 5AC contest, but I think it's really cool and I want to share it with you guys


----------



## Plaincow (Aug 11, 2010)

really awesome my friend has a diablo hes not as good as you though.
i think i might make a vid of me OH solving and doing magic on the other hand while biking or something lol. 
i hope you win though.


----------



## Rubiksawesome (Aug 11, 2010)

now that is epic!


----------



## Cride5 (Aug 11, 2010)

Wow! Impressive Diabolo skills!


----------



## Cyrus C. (Aug 11, 2010)

Awesome. I saw this before you posted it, I watched it again. Makes me want a diablo.


----------



## Chapuunka (Aug 11, 2010)

Amazing, and good music choice. What song is that? I've heard it before.


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 11, 2010)

I saw this when you showed me the video on the first day of Nats 
really cool


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Aug 11, 2010)

You are amazing!! Was it spinning the whole time you had it on your fingers?


----------



## flee135 (Aug 11, 2010)

WHOA that absolutely blew my mind. Awesome job! I'm pretty sure this will be among the best submissions.

I recognize you from Nats. What was your name again?


----------



## PCwizCube (Aug 11, 2010)

Plaincow said:


> really awesome my friend has a diablo hes not as good as you though.
> i think i might make a vid of me OH solving and doing magic on the other hand while biking or something lol.
> i hope you win though.





Rubiksawesome said:


> now that is epic!





Cride5 said:


> Wow! Impressive Diabolo skills!





Cyrus C. said:


> Awesome. I saw this before you posted it, I watched it again. Makes me want a diablo.


Thanks everyone!!!! 



Chapuunka said:


> Amazing, and good music choice. What song is that? I've heard it before.


Explosive by Bond



Sa967St said:


> I saw this when you showed me the video on the first day of Nats
> really cool


Thanks Sarah! Haha when I was showing it it was so lame because like you were the only person watching and then the computer died 




TheCubeMaster5000 said:


> You are amazing!! Was it spinning the whole time you had it on your fingers?


Yup! 



flee135 said:


> WHOA that absolutely blew my mind. Awesome job! I'm pretty sure this will be among the best submissions.
> 
> I recognize you from Nats. What was your name again?


LOLL!! XD XD nice meeting you and stuff... sort of  those subway straws were hard to find.


----------



## CitricAcid (Aug 11, 2010)

Wow. That's awesome. OT: I saw a Chinese Acrobatics show, and they did Diabolo while on stilts  

Anyway, that's amazing, and I hope you win


----------



## Samania (Aug 11, 2010)

That was neat 
DO IT BLINDFOLDED >=)


----------



## CharlesOBlack (Aug 11, 2010)

Samania said:


> That was neat
> DO IT BLINDFOLDED >=)



What? Are you crazy?

He has to do it OH.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Aug 12, 2010)

CharlesOBlack said:


> Samania said:
> 
> 
> > That was neat
> ...



He was doing that the whole video.


----------



## PCwizCube (Aug 12, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> CharlesOBlack said:
> 
> 
> > Samania said:
> ...


I think CharlesOBlack is saying that if I did it blindfolded, I would have to do it blindfolded OH.


----------



## Andreaillest (Aug 12, 2010)

For some reason I was expecting Erik Akkersdijk to show up. 
But hey, nice job. That's really cool. My cousin has a Diablo, but she's not as pro as you.


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 12, 2010)

Rubik's Cube Fan said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > CharlesOBlack said:
> ...



You are a BLD noob though


----------



## PCwizCube (Aug 12, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> Rubik's Cube Fan said:
> 
> 
> > Cyrus C. said:
> ...


yeah I can't even do it XD


----------

